# Mac SE collection



## Macse07 (22 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je désire céder un Mac SE complet avec son imprimante plus un programme de CAO d'électronique clavier, souris, en très bon état de fonctionnement,  etc ...

Ou  alors doit on le mettre à la décharge. 

Vos avis mintéressent,

Bien cordialement,
Guy.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2012)

surtout pas à la décharge m'enfin 
ou alors il faut le jeter dans mon coffre :love:


----------



## Vivid (25 Mars 2012)

Macse07 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je désire céder un Mac SE complet avec son imprimante plus un programme de CAO d'électronique clavier, souris, en très bon état de fonctionnement,  etc ...
> 
> ...



Il habite ou monsieur Macse 007 ?


----------



## icerose (26 Mars 2012)

je suis prenneur selon la ou il se situe


----------



## Aleks25410 (27 Mars 2012)

Moi aussi je suis preneur si tu habite en région parisienne.

Je viens le chercher sans aucun problème.


----------

